# New Dexter pics :)



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Had him out tonight, he's getting better about not being as shy, and wanting to explore more.


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Great shots, Dexter is a cute little thing!


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

He's so cute! I'm so jealous - Murphey never goes tubing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Dexter-want to come live with me??? Heeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is a sweetie


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

shetland said:


> Hi Dexter-want to come live with me??? Heeeeeeeeeeee


No, He wants to come live with ME! lol

He is so cute!!!!!


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.


----------

